# Normalisierung, brauche dringend Hilfe!



## Toasti2000 (24. November 2003)

Hi ihr,

schreibe morgen in der Berufsschule ne Arbeit über Datenbanken, Normalisierung...kappier des net so richtig und suche jetzt Hilfe bei euch! Habt ihr vielleicht gute Links parat wo die einzelnen Normalisierungschritte bis zur 3. Normalform sehr einfach erklärt sind?

Oder könnt ihr mir es erklären? Wäre echt wichtig für morgen, da wir eine Datenbank modellieren müssen.

Danke!

Basti


----------



## Alekz (24. November 2003)

super seite: http://www.oszhdl.be.schule.de/gymnasium/faecher/informatik/datenbanken/normal/index.htm


----------



## Grimreaper (25. November 2003)

http://ffm.junetz.de/members/reeg/ kann ich dazu auch sehr empfehlen


----------

